# Plasma-Netbook wie starten?

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab Plasma-Netbook von KDE installiert:

kde-base/plasma-workspace (Das hab ich installiert.)

Wie bekomm ich das zum laufen? Fehlt mir da was?

Ich verwende zurzeit startx.

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß nicht, ob plasma-netbook einfach so startbar ist, ohne kompletter kde-session.

Versuchs einfach mal mit "plasma-netbook" in nem X-Terminal  :Razz: 

Ansonsten ist ein "emerge kdebase-startkde" das empfohlene Minimum für eine komplette kde-session (hatte doch Finswimmer im anderen Post schon gesagt).

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

ja das mit dem kdebase-startkde hab ich nicht sofort verstanden, ich installiers grad

Stimmt das, wenn ich in der .xinitrc folgendes eintrage?

exec /usr/bin/startkde  :Question: 

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Du kannst zum Starten auch einfach

```
startx /usr/bin/startkde
```

in nem non-X-Terminal machen.

Wenn schon ein X läuft, kannst du auf nem zweiten Terminal kde starten:

```
startx /usr/bin/startkde -- :1
```

und per <Strg><Alt><F7> und <Strg><Alt><F8> wechseln.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja, habs geschaft.

Ich versteh die Leute nicht die mit sowas vernünftig arbeiten können. (Aber das ist meine Meinung als Ex-Windows Liebhaber)

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nochwas: 

wie starte ich KDE, aus Awesome, das es auf F8 ist?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> wie starte ich KDE, aus Awesome, das es auf F8 ist?

 

Hab ich doch geschrieben, der zweite Befehl.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich versteh die Leute nicht die mit sowas vernünftig arbeiten können. (Aber das ist meine Meinung als Ex-Windows Liebhaber) 

 

kwin kann auch Tiling. Man kann auch irgendwo die Window-Deko abschalten.

Ich hab auch mal ne Zeitlang wg. Ram-Auslastung durch kde4 den Awsome probiert. mir war das irgendwie zu wenig. Braucht dank lua + Scripte deutlich mehr Arbeitsspeicher als Fluxbox (war hier Faktor 4). Das war mir das Tiling nicht wert - komm aber auf meinem Mini-Bildschirm eh nicht so gut damit zurecht... Problem an Awesome war aber am Ende die Unübersichtlichkeit - mit vielen offenen Fenstern kommt der Taskmanager nicht so gut klar (resp. ich), und alle Fenster per Tiling anordnen, da bleibt nicht viel über  :Very Happy: .

Mach in kwin Compositing an, dann kannst du wunderbar per alt-tab Fenster switchen, dann kannst du die Panels entfernen -> mehr Arbeitsfläche.

Im Endeffekt hat alles nix geholfen - 1GB RAM ist wohl heutzutage füe einen Programmierer-Rechner auf 64Bit zu wenig. Ich hab über Neujahr neuinstalliert auf 32Bit, seitdem war die maximale Auslastung bei 750MB. Deshalb verzichte ich auf solche Mini-WMs.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

habs nicht aus der console probiert, jetzt funktionierts eh.

Wegen dem anordnen.

Ich hab ein Netbook (dank abraten noch auf 32Bit) mit 1024x600 auflösung, und mir persönlich gefällt dieses floating nicht wie bei windows, ich hab das lieber alles so schön angeordnet (meine meinung).

Außerdem finde ich das mit den tags sehr angenehm. Bei mir ist nichts unübersichtlich. weil ich die verschiedenen sachen auf verschiedenen tags habe, und statt mit alt tab mit meta+nr. auf die tags umschalte.

Kde ist mir zu umständlich (wahrscheinlich kann man das auch gut konfigurieren, sonst wärs nicht so mächtig, nimmt man an, aber awesome tut out-of-the-box das was ich brauche und will.)

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Außerdem finde ich das mit den tags sehr angenehm. Bei mir ist nichts unübersichtlich. weil ich die verschiedenen sachen auf verschiedenen tags habe, und statt mit alt tab mit meta+nr. auf die tags umschalte.

 

Das ist ein Punkt den ich von Anfang an nicht verstanden habe, dass der so behyped werden muss. Im Prinzip ist das tagging ein anderer Ausdruck für virtuelle Arbeitsflächen, mit dem Unterschied, dass man Programme/Fenster nach bestimmten Kriterien zuordnen kann. Kde kann das auch. Und ich bin mir sicher dass man auch in Gnome eine schöne Config-Gui dafür hat.

Fluxbox kann das auch.

Ist so wie bei Gnome. Die haben bald auch "Activities" wie kde4, mit dem Unterschied dass "Activity" nur ein neuer Name für virtuelle Arbeitsfläche ist...

 *Quote:*   

> Kde ist mir zu umständlich (wahrscheinlich kann man das auch gut konfigurieren, sonst wärs nicht so mächtig, nimmt man an, aber awesome tut out-of-the-box das was ich brauche und will.)

 

Ich find es einfacher, einen "Keybindings"-Menüpunkt anzusteuern, und dann dort einfach alle Optionen die mir das Programm gibt einzustellen. Bei awesome muss ich lua lernen, um mir eine Funktion zu basteln, die das für mich gewohnte Verhalten herholt.

Beispiel?

```
-- {{{ Key bindings

globalkeys = awful.util.table.join(

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "Left",   awful.tag.viewprev       ),

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "Right",  awful.tag.viewnext       ),

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "Escape", awful.tag.history.restore),

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "j",

        function ()

            awful.client.focus.byidx( 1)

            if client.focus then client.focus:raise() end

        end),

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "k",

        function ()

            awful.client.focus.byidx(-1)

            if client.focus then client.focus:raise() end

        end),

    awful.key({ modkey,           }, "w", function () mymainmenu:show({keygrabber=true}) end),
```

Das mag zwar flexibel sein, aber für meinen Geschmack irrer Overkill ^^

Ich glaub, das ist jetzt alles noch aus dem Standard-lua.rc, wird aber für eigene Anpassungen, die ich damals gemacht hab, nicht wirklich besser.

Die Doku zu den ganzen Packages ist auch nicht sooo übersichtlich, im Endeffekt klickt man sich dann wenns nicht klappt einfach vorhandene Lösungen aus dem Internet zusammen  :Razz: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

ja, es ist kompliziert geschrieben, aber ich bin mit dem Standard-Auslieferungszustand mehr zufrieden als mit dem von kde.

----------

